
2018 Is the End of Social Media as We Know It - dredmorbius
https://medium.com/futuresin/2018-is-the-end-of-social-media-as-we-know-it-1e5658f41a5
======
yesenadam
_It’s game over for social media in 2019._

Uh.. I think not.

 _For the first time, the majority of US internet users between the ages of 12
and 17 won’t use Facebook once a month this year._

Oh right, the headline and half the article is just talking as if USA = World.

 _Facebook is mostly a GenX and older Millennial channel, never again to be
mainstream with younger generations._

Is that true across all/most countries? That just doesn't sound right to me.
Because I know it's "mainstream with younger generations" in many countries,
to say the least.

